# Parking question...



## zipty6425 (Jan 25, 2017)

I'm in a situation. I live in my truck camper. Just got to a new city. I've never been to this state before. I don't know anybody, and I don't want to sell my truck. The problem is, I don't have any money, and my insurance expires in a couple weeks...

Does anybody have ideas on where to park a truck where it won't get towed??? 

I'm going to fly a sign and see if I can get gas/insurance money...

But if all else fails, and I need to park my truck long term... Is there anywhere you can just abandoned a vehicle for a couple months.

Sent from my Z716BL using the Squat the Planet mobile app!


----------



## ped (Jan 25, 2017)

the airport


----------



## Tude (Jan 26, 2017)

What city/state?


----------



## Eyegor (Jan 28, 2017)

Not a permanent solution but if you are going to be living in it and not abandoning it you could ask permission to park in the corner of a church or non-profits lot. They are more likely to understand your situation. 
In general, try and get permission to leave it on someone's property. Even if you found free public or street parking, expired tags/reg opens up the possibility of tickets and/or tow.
Good luck


----------



## HoboinaTux (Feb 1, 2017)

I could probably give you an idea atleast if I knew where you are. Big city, north/south, busy/quiet? Why can you not just live out of it? If you go that route and keep and eye on it I would suggest rotating walmarts for a few days each. Is it alright looking or does it look like junk?


----------



## ByronMc (Feb 1, 2017)

zipty6425 said:


> I'm in a situation. I live in my truck camper. Just got to a new city. I've never been to this state before. I don't know anybody, and I don't want to sell my truck. The problem is, I don't have any money, and my insurance expires in a couple weeks...
> 
> Does anybody have ideas on where to park a truck where it won't get towed???
> 
> ...



The issue of parking a vehicle with bad tags, it will be seen. Either get enough money to get it tagged, or find a safe spot, like someone's land or a garage. If it's someone's land, cover it up with a cover.


Sent from my iPhone using Squat the Planet Mobile


----------

